# In desparate need of field for my 12 y/o to learn how to ride...



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

We just picked up my 12 y/o a new Honda bike. Small, quiet as a lawnmower. I'm looking for a field or somewhere he could learn. S/e Michigan preferred.
Thanks a bunch
Jeff


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> We just picked up my 12 y/o a new Honda bike. Small, quiet as a lawnmower. I'm looking for a field or somewhere he could learn. S/e Michigan preferred.
> Thanks a bunch
> Jeff


I think Macomb college has motorcycle course in the spring. Usually they are for people trying to get a motorcycle endorsement. But I think they let younger kids in. It's a good course that teaches new riders.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

poz said:


> I think Macomb college has motorcycle course in the spring. Usually they are for people trying to get a motorcycle endorsement. But I think they let younger kids in. It's a good course that teaches new riders.


Thanks
He's got the basics and safety down. Just looking for a field/2 track to gain some experience before riding state trails this summer. It sucks living in a sub, no where for a kid to ride.


----------



## in the blood (May 4, 2016)

the mounds in mt morris orv park


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> Thanks
> He's got the basics and safety down. Just looking for a field/2 track to gain some experience before riding state trails this summer. It sucks living in a sub, no where for a kid to ride.


I would just take my kids to the elementary school down the block. We rode in a field behind the baseball diamonds. Never on them. And as long as they didn't tear it up and the neighbors saw an adult supervisor they didn't mind.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

poz said:


> I would just take my kids to the elementary school down the block. We rode in a field behind the baseball diamonds. Never on them. And as long as they didn't tear it up and the neighbors saw an adult supervisor they didn't mind.


I wish, bunch of tree huggers here. *The Mounds* look cool, kinda like *Bundy hill*. I just don't want him to get ran over in that kinda place being such a novice.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> I wish, bunch of tree huggers here. *The Mounds* look sweet! kinda like *Bundy hill*. I just don't want him to get ran over in that kinda place being such a novice.


 I use to ride the mounds. Got to dangerous on busy days. Be careful.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

poz said:


> I use to ride the mounds. Got to dangerous on busy days. Be careful.


The pics looked quite sketchy.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

How far are you from Ionia?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Hunting18 said:


> How far are you from Ionia?


About 2.5 hrs


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

poz said:


> I would just take my kids to the elementary school down the block. We rode in a field behind the baseball diamonds. Never on them. And as long as they didn't tear it up and the neighbors saw an adult supervisor they didn't mind.


If that area isn't post "no motorized" vehicles, it would be commonly understood that you would not ride a dirt bike on school property........except in an empty parking lot. Lots of teenagers get driving/parking practice at empty school parking lots.

L & O


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> If that area isn't post "no motorized" vehicles, it would be commonly understood that you would not ride a dirt bike on school property........except in an empty parking lot. Lots of teenagers get driving/parking practice at empty school parking lots.
> 
> L & O


No not posted as "no motorized" actually I think now the laws have changed in most counties that you can ride on secondary roads legal with the orb permit. So you might be able to ride around your neighborhood. His son might need to take the online course


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

poz said:


> No not posted as "no motorized" actually I think now the laws have changed in most counties that you can ride on secondary roads legal with the orb permit. So you might be able to ride around your neighborhood. His son might need to take the online course


You mean that it may be legal to ride on a dirt road with just an orv tag?


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> You mean that it may be legal to ride on a dirt road with just an orv tag?


Yes depends what county you're in. I'm pretty sure every County in the lower peninsula permits riding on roads with the proper ORV tag. What county are you in


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Not all counties permit orv/atvs to ride roads. Oceana county left it up to the individual townships to make their own decision. The west half of Oceana county does not allow them on the roads.

This is the Michigan Compiled Laws concerning atvs. Section 324.81129 If some on could post a link to them I would be thankfull. To computer illiterate to figure out how to. 

If the OP is talking a small Honda motorcycle I wonder if they are classed as an a TV? If not they probably come under different rules.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

poz said:


> Yes depends what county you're in. I'm pretty sure every County in the lower peninsula permits riding on roads with the proper ORV tag. What county are you in


Thanks, I found a list of counties, lots of fine print of course, especially for a 12 year old. It's definitely an option though.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Think I'll just dump $100k on some property so the poor kid can ride a few times a summer. Lol


----------



## Split Shot (May 15, 2004)

Did you find a place for your kid to ride?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

We did? Thanks for asking. A local farmer offered his property until crops go in. Couldn't ask for more than that. Also did a trip to Bundy and The Mounds. He's havin a blast.


----------

